
The Growth Hacking Bootcamp for Startups - bilifuduo
http://usergrowthbootcamp.com/
======
minimaxir
Your "As Featured By" section links to things that aren't about your specific
startup/boot camp (you're just quoted in them, which is different). That's not
growth hacking, that's deception.

~~~
conradwa
Hey mimi, not sure I understand. The courses I'm running on growth hacking are
mentioned in each of the articles linked to on that page.

